# Express Entry complete Process



## Maverick083 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi can someone help me with the complete process of Immigration to Canada through Express Entry. I have few queries you can answer. I am Electronics engineer and i hold 8 years of experience.

1. How long the complete work takes from creating profile to visa granted? what is current trend?
2. Can i apply for PR for both canada and australia?
3. Is it a pure lucky draw?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) This is the first year for Express Entry, so it's impossible to determine this.

2) If you have the $$$ to apply to both countries, then there is nothing stopping you. The Canadian government has no influence on what the Australian government does and the Australian government has no influence on what the Canadian government does.

3) What do you mean "lucky draw"? From what I can tell, Canadian Express Entry isn't the same as a US Green Card lottery.


----------

